
Using Git Bisect to Find Bugs - donavonwest
https://americanexpress.io/git-bisect/
======
mises
Can someone please explain the trend with companies' engineering teams
starting there own blogs? It can be interesting to read, but I'm not sure what
they get out of it.

~~~
thenanyu
Recruiting

